# First Audi TT RS Delivered in U.S. to Don Istook Marks Return of Heralded High-Performance RS Line



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

HERNDON, VA -- The return of the heralded Audi RS line to the American performance car scene officially launched when Forth Worth Audi in Texas delivered the first 2012 Audi TT RS in the U.S. to veteran race car driver Don Istook.

Last year, Istook was one of more than 11,500 fans to sign the Audi TT RS Facebook petition drive, which helped convince Audi to introduce the 360-hp coupe in the U.S. But Istook's connection to Audi and to the TT performance car line runs far deeper. The Fort Worth native was one of the first drivers to race an Audi Quattro in the U.S. in 1985 and he drove Audi S4 models in the Motorola Cup, which became the Grand-Am Cup. More recently he has raced Audi TT quattro coupes.

"Having raced at almost every major track in the U.S. and Canada, I've pushed the limits in many cars in my 34 years as a race car driver," Istook said. "I like my street car to give me some of that thrill. With my new Audi TT RS, I not only get that thrill, but I also get that 'race car' sound."

The 2012 Audi TT RS stands as the pinnacle of the TT model line, representative of the highest performance category for Audi vehicles. The Audi TT RS, powered by the award-winning 2.5-liter turbocharged five-cylinder TFSI engine, generates 360 hp between 5,500 and 6,700 rpm, and 343 lb-ft of torque between 1,650 and 5,400 rpm for power on demand. With aluminum and steel hybrid ASF® technology and standard quattro® all-wheel drive, the TT RS offers excellent aerodynamics and increased rigidity and safety.

The 2012 Audi TT RS is priced at $56,850 (excluding $875 destination charges, taxes, title, options and dealer charges).

The newest Audi for the U.S. market truly showcases the performance engineering of the RS line of sports cars produced by quattro GmbH in Neckarsulm, Germany. The RS line has given Audi a special element of sports appeal, individuality and exclusivity.

"The technical capabilities of the Audi brand are perfectly distilled in the RS models developed by quattro GmbH," said Johan de Nysschen, President, Audi of America. "For the past few years, American sports car enthusiasts have pleaded with us to make the marquee available here. With the TT RS we are now furthering the Audi performance story that includes models from the Audi S4 to the new Audi R8 GT."

Audi has announced plans to follow up with the U.S. introduction of the Audi RS 5 coupe next year. Audi dealers expect keen interest in the RS line.

"Interest in the return of the RS marquee has been so strong that Mr. Istook is allowing us to keep his TT RS at the dealership longer to show Audi fans and customers," said Bobby Baillargeon, owner of Forth Worth Audi.

The Audi TT RS features exclusive design elements denoting its special place at the top of the TT model line, including high gloss black diamond-patterned Singleframe® grille and large front air inlets, fixed rear wing spoiler, oval exhaust pipes, rear diffuser, unique 19-inch rotor wheels and more. It comes exclusively with a six-speed manual transmission, and available adaptive headlights. The interior also features RS-exclusive appointments, such as the contoured three-spoke sport multifunction steering wheel, aluminum door sills with the RS logo, and RS-specific interior door handles.

The Audi TT RS offers electronic features one expects from Audi, including Audi concert radio with single CD player and MP3 reading capability, and a complimentary three-month subscription to SiriusXM® Satellite Radio. Available advanced electronics offer an increased level of sophistication for the premium sports car, including technologies like Audi navigation plus with real time traffic, MMI® inspired controls, a BOSE® sound system, and Audi music interface.

But the specific appeal of the Audi TT RS – and the rest of the Audi RS line – is performance and handling.

"Superb brakes and handling go right along with the magnificent power from the 2.5-liter turbo, especially the low end torque," Istook noted. "It reminds me of the mid 80's when we raced the original 5 cylinder turbo Audi Quattro. What is great, though, is that I get all of that, yet I have the refinement, sophistication and technology of a truly modern sports car."

To get more information on the Audi TT RS or to download photos, please visit www.audiusanews.com.

*ABOUT AUDI*
Audi of America, Inc. and its U.S. dealers offer a full line of German-engineered luxury vehicles. AUDI AG is among the most successful luxury automotive brands globally. During 2010 Audi was the top performing luxury brand in Europe, and broke all-time company sales records in the U.S. Over the next few years, AUDI AG will invest nearly $16 billion on new products and technologies. Visit www.audiusa.com or www.audiusanews.com for more information regarding Audi vehicle and business issues.


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Georg[email protected] said:


> HERNDON, VA -- The return of the heralded Audi RS line to the American performance car scene officially launched when Forth Worth Audi in Texas delivered the first 2012 Audi TT RS in the U.S. to veteran race car driver Don Istook.


Nice PR article... now give the rest of us our cars!!


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

and NO WAY is my dealer going to hold on to my car for folks to put their paws on for days.... I wouldn't even do that for serious moola!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

This is a good news/bad news kind of thing. The good news is there's nothing Federal that's holding back cars or they couldn't have released one. Bad news is this seems to be more of a PR move as opposed to the true beginning of distribution. Mr Istook noted on another forum that AudiUSA is doing a photoshoot at Texas Motor Speedway next week with his car and other notable Audi's. I will be so relieved when someone else here gets their car.



PS: I had dinner last night with an old friend who has spent many years as both a Porsche and race car technician. I mentioned Mr Istook and he said he worked with/for him some years back. He's been around a long time in Audi circles.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

so does it have valve lift??


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

i have a ttrs on my truck for delivery to south burlington vt audi leaving now priced at 65xxx
it will be there around 11am


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

k-rock666 said:


> i have a ttrs on my truck for delivery to south burlington vt audi leaving now priced at 65xxx
> it will be there around 11am


Sweet Jebus, here they come! "Release the Kraken!"


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> i have a ttrs on my truck for delivery to south burlington vt audi leaving now priced at 65xxx
> it will be there around 11am


Thanks for playing in our little game here. I reposted this in the main thread. Hope you were careful with it.


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

i delivered it smoothly more to come tommrow i will let you know where if i get some


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

when i was in davisville yesterday there were about 50 of them all colors of the rainbow you will see them soon:beer::beer:


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

k-rock666 said:


> when i was in davisville yesterday there were about 50 of them all colors of the rainbow you will see them soon:beer::beer:


If I PM you my vin, can you tell me if I'm one of the lucky ones that get loaded tonight/tomorrow?


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

i dont know if i will be in davisvill tommrow i have to call dispatch in the am my company only delivers audi and vw in new england we do subaru in ny and nj


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> when i was in davisville yesterday there were about 50 of them all colors of the rainbow you will see them soon:beer::beer:


Ha ha! So funny.

If I PM you my VIN, will you go grab mine and bring it to me?


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

if your car is on the ground it will be there by midweek next week the latest if you live from maryland to maine. i will post what dealer im going to in new england next time i load one if you got yours from there pm me and i will tell you the vin hopefully i see someone soon:beer:


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> if your car is on the ground it will be there by midweek next week the latest if you live from maryland to maine. i will post what dealer im going to in new england next time i load one if you got yours from there pm me and i will tell you the vin hopefully i see someone soon:beer:


Thanks again for all your help. We're a silly bunch of car geeks, who have wasted a ton of time posting here.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

k-rock666 said:


> if your car is on the ground it will be there by midweek next week the latest if you live from maryland to maine. i will post what dealer im going to in new england next time i load one if you got yours from there pm me and i will tell you the vin hopefully i see someone soon:beer:


Seriously man, thanks. The heads up you've been giving us is greatly appreciated!


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Loaded out of a different yard today will send update next time I'm in davisvile


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

k-rock666 said:


> Loaded out of a different yard today will send update next time I'm in davisvile


Just called my dealer and it doesn't look like mine got truck loaded today 

You guys deliver on Saturdays too right? Give me another excuse to call them tomorrow please


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

I think now it's just a matter of truck availability. Seems annoying that they've been sitting there, and now they don't have a way to get delivered. But we are being neurotic.


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Not all dealers accept deliveries on Saturday and some dealers only have 1 or 2 cars going there so dispatch waits till the next day to get more.the more stops I have to make the more money they have to pay me some times we have do do 5 stops just to make a full load


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> I think now it's just a matter of truck availability. Seems annoying that they've been sitting there, and now they don't have a way to get delivered. But we are being neurotic.


Neurotic is an understatement for me! From my understanding, Audi released the cars that were sitting at port this week. The fact that ~50 of them are being delivered in a week and a half is an amazing feat imo (trucks can only carry so much!). But yeah, it just sucks because those of us that haven't had theirs delivered and keep up with what's going on are literally counting down the hours.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

k-rock666 said:


> Not all dealers accept deliveries on Saturday and some dealers only have 1 or 2 cars going there so dispatch waits till the next day to get more.the more stops I have to make the more money they have to pay me some times we have do do 5 stops just to make a full load


Well I know for a fact that mine does, so maybe that ups my chances?


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> Neurotic is an understatement for me! From my understanding, Audi released the cars that were sitting at port this week. The fact that ~50 of them are being delivered in a week and a half is an amazing feat imo (trucks can only carry so much!). But yeah, it just sucks because those of us that haven't had theirs delivered and keep up with what's going on are literally counting down the hours.


I haven't checked with my dealer, but last they checked my car was not listed as in port. But, they were told it was on the boat that I tracked...meaning it would have landed in Rhode Island on 7/18. I'm off this weekend. Maybe I should just drive to Davisville, and get it there.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> Not all dealers accept deliveries on Saturday and some dealers only have 1 or 2 cars going there so dispatch waits till the next day to get more.the more stops I have to make the more money they have to pay me some times we have do do 5 stops just to make a full load


I fear this will affect me. My dealer/market is small. They prolly don't get a full truck of cars at one time.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> I haven't checked with my dealer, but last they checked my car was not listed as in port. But, they were told it was on the boat that I tracked...meaning it would have landed in Rhode Island on 7/18. I'm off this weekend. Maybe I should just drive to Davisville, and get it there.


I would love to pick my car up from Davisville...I'm pretty sure it's not possible though 

Wouldn't you save a noticeable amount on destination?


----------



## mkauzer (Apr 27, 2011)

Isn't there quite a bit of prep work that goes on at the dealership before release to the customer? Not to mention the dealership insuring no damage or dings to the body.



bsmack said:


> I would love to pick my car up from Davisville...I'm pretty sure it's not possible though
> 
> Wouldn't you save a noticeable amount on destination?


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

mkauzer said:


> Isn't there quite a bit of prep work that goes on at the dealership before release to the customer? Not to mention the dealership insuring no damage or dings to the body.


I've taken to driving by my dealer a couple times a day, just to make sure it's not there and they've forgotten to call me.:screwy:
Audi's come all wrapped up in a disposable car cover for the trip from Euroland. The dealer has to unwrap it, run some diagnostics, and whatever detailing they're going to do before it's ready for delivery.
BTW, you will never get the Destination Charge discounted. It's a fixed cost from the distributor on down not based on distance from port, etc.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Yeah, I was just joking about going to the port. Yes, there is prep work. Plus, you can't buy a car from the port...meaning you can't place a direct order with Audi. 

The destination fee has to do with the cost of the boat mostly, I think.

My car was "released to carrier" today. Phew. Should have it next week.


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

Hey guys I just got to davisville looks like just about all of the ones on the ground yesterday were already shipped . All cars released to my carrier(diversified auto)are shipped have fun only 3 on ground now all going to Michigan


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

k-rock666 said:


> Hey guys I just got to davisville looks like just about all of the ones on the ground yesterday were already shipped . All cars released to my carrier(diversified auto)are shipped have fun only 3 on ground now all going to Michigan


Holy crap! Thanks for the update!

Looks like my dealer is getting another call this afternoon....


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> Hey guys I just got to davisville looks like just about all of the ones on the ground yesterday were already shipped . All cars released to my carrier(diversified auto)are shipped have fun only 3 on ground now all going to Michigan


Wow cool. Funny that the one car we know that's been delivered (m3cosmos) went to Michigan. Lots of TT RS's in Michigan.

Update...just left the dealer. He called Audi Distribution, and the woman said my car has not been put on a truck yet. I hope it's just a computer/system delay. She said tomorrow, or Monday at the latest. I'm still hoping it shows up tomorrow...probably can't get it til next week since it would need to be registered and insured.


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

just left the yard wanted to try and post a pic


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

those are the 3 for michigan








this one for greenwich ct


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

DrDomm said:


> Wow cool. Funny that the one car we know that's been delivered (m3cosmos) went to Michigan. Lots of TT RS's in Michigan.
> 
> Update...just left the dealer. He called Audi Distribution, and the woman said my car has not been put on a truck yet. I hope it's just a computer/system delay. She said tomorrow, or Monday at the latest. I'm still hoping it shows up tomorrow...probably can't get it til next week since it would need to be registered and insured.


The salesman I'm dealing with says that the computer system is a day behind. From what our new friend is saying, I would say both of ours are on a truck on the way to the dealer for delivery tonight/tomorrow.

My salesman said that the truckers have keys to get in late night to my dealership, so the car could actually be delivered in the middle of the night and be there tomorrow morning!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> those are the 3 for michigan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So why are some of them "unwrapped?" All of the Audi's I've seen leaving the Houston port still have their covers on.


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

those 3 are going to th e tech shop to train employees not to dealers


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

bsmack said:


> The salesman I'm dealing with says that the computer system is a day behind. From what our new friend is saying, I would say both of ours are on a truck on the way to the dealer for delivery tonight/tomorrow.
> 
> My salesman said that the truckers have keys to get in late night to my dealership, so the car could actually be delivered in the middle of the night and be there tomorrow morning!


My dealer said the same.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> those 3 are going to th e tech shop to train employees not to dealers


Thanks again for all the info and pics. Some of us are really interested in the whole process of how these cars are produced and transported. For me, it adds to the value.


----------



## bsmack (Oct 16, 2008)

Called this morning, no car yet! Hopefully this afternoon... 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


>


Look at the front wheel gap. Do they transport these cars by somehow raising the suspension?


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Look at the front wheel gap. Do they transport these cars by somehow raising the suspension?


Sounds like what tdi-bart was saying here:
showthread.php?5272355-TT-RS-Order-Guide&p=72690895&viewfull=1#post72690895

"take pics of the side, does the car have lots of wheel gap or are the transportation spacers still installed?? the front looks a bit high from the back pic"


----------



## k-rock666 (Apr 11, 2011)

They put bump stops in the suspension to stop the car from bouncing while I drive to the dealer you can see my truck right behind that car I have a A7 on top backed on


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> They put bump stops in the suspension to stop the car from bouncing while I drive to the dealer you can see my truck right behind that car I have a A7 on top backed on


A ha!

I like your truck.


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

k-rock666 said:


> They put bump stops in the suspension to stop the car from bouncing while I drive to the dealer you can see my truck right behind that car I have a A7 on top backed on


Like this...


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

DrDomm said:


> Like this...


great pic! thanks!


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

DrDomm said:


> Like this...


My friend bought a 1M about a month ago. He picked it up on a Thursday and took it to the 'Ring on Saturday. He drove a bunch of laps and was wondering why it felt rough and crashy. When he took it in for the 1200 km service, he mentioned it and they realized the mistake. They forgot to remove the spacers during PDI. Oops!

- Jeremy -


----------



## DrDomm (Feb 16, 2003)

Axel1 said:


> great pic! thanks!


You're my inspiration.


----------

